# Online datacard buying query.



## ©mß (Mar 1, 2015)

I am thinking of buying MBlaze Ultra Wifi from the MTS Store.
As we fill in a form and give prove and all as application form to the retailer.
But now if I order it online how do I do all these works?
Can I apply for the connection online?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you referring to this: Buy Mblaze Ultra Wi-Fi online - MTS India


I'm pretty sure there will also be verification offline for all your documents etc before they finally hand over the donge for usage. The online form submissiion will take all your info and docs online(just like you usually submit offline).


----------



## ©mß (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes I am talking about that only.
So that means I can submit document and all online also, right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2015)

^^ Most probably. Anyways, have a talk with their CC before buying. It varies from operator to operator I guess.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 3, 2015)

©mß said:


> Yes I am talking about that only.
> So that means I can submit document and all online also, right?



You will need to fill and submit the docs to a local MTS office. If it's postpaid they will perform an address verification first.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

You need to apply for it. For the postaid connection the verification will be done where as for prepaid it is like taking a sim.


----------



## ©mß (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay I bought it and the representative came who was like the delivery guy but from MTS itself I guess.
And he took the id proves and everything required.
So no tension of filling and sending the form.
Everything went smoothly


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

©mß said:


> Okay I bought it and the representative came who was like the delivery guy but from MTS itself I guess.
> And he took the id proves and everything required.
> So no tension of filling and sending the form.
> Everything went smoothly



Great. So which plan did you get?


----------



## ©mß (Jun 13, 2015)

Rs999
Earlier also I was using the same plan on those non-wifi device means the normal datacard.


----------

